# Anyone home Parkerize?



## seaweaver (Feb 2, 2007)

I've done a little research, seen the kits, found the raw materials. The hardest thing to find was the MgBr powder.Noboby at the chem.store knew what it was !I finnaly trace it to being used in metalic glazes in pottery and found a supplier in NC. It's dirt cheep, but deadly if inhaled. Then there the tub/tray long enough to handle the barrel and reciever...
I have a Glenny 36 that will be my allweather substitute till I find affection for SS and Laminated XLR or 308EXPMarlin.
Any one done this?Results,Home brew or kit?
Thanks 
cw


----------



## HuntNut (Feb 2, 2007)

Check out htis web site they have all you will need.
http://www.brownells.com/


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 2, 2007)

I have done it to many firearms, BUT it is not as durable as Uncle Sam makes it out to be.  A blasted matte black bluing will serve the same purpose, non glare and do the same thing.  My set up is from Brownells, and they have everything needed to do it but it ain't cheap.  You will have to have tanks and burners and the room to set em up.


----------



## CK'n (Feb 2, 2007)

*Bluing*

If you are interesting in bluing, there is a pretty good way to do it without any tanks. If you should get some rust showing up (not easy), steel wool will take it off and leave the bluing. Takes about a week to do.

PM me, I'll email it to you. It is one of the articles I am writing for my website for amateur/hobbyist 'smiths. It is a rough draft, but gets the idea across.

Good luck,
Chris


----------

